# Diablo 3: Tag 1 in der Zusammenfassung - Login-Probleme, Wartezeit, überlastete Server & Co.



## TheKhoaNguyen (15. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Tag 1 in der Zusammenfassung - Login-Probleme, Wartezeit, überlastete Server & Co.* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Tag 1 in der Zusammenfassung - Login-Probleme, Wartezeit, überlastete Server & Co.


----------



## Angeldust (15. Mai 2012)

Laut Berichten einiger Leute sind die meisten zwischen 1 und 1:30 drinnen gewesen.

ich selber bin gegen 5 aufgestanden, da gabs gar keine Probleme mehr... 3 Stunden gespielt und dann zur Arbeit 

Macht einfach nur Spaß... und viele viele rares ;o


----------



## ekreienbrink (15. Mai 2012)

ich war gegen 1 uhr online, gegen 3 uhr nochmal und dann heute früh ab 8:30. ich hatte weder einen einzigen fehlerhinweis, einen bug der mir aufgefallen wäre, einen absturz oder ähnliches... es läuft alles reibungslos. vielleicht sind diese fehler eure eigenen und nicht auf die große masse verteilbar... wäre nett wenn man das noch dazu schreibt, denn ich hasse es wenn fehler so geschrieben werden als hätten diese 98% der leute.


----------



## dangee (15. Mai 2012)

zwischen 0 und 0:45 ging bei mir auch nix. Hatte mir recht fix dann auf eine programmierbare Taste ein Makro im loop gelegt: Strg+V Enter Enter 
das war dann recht bequem ^^


----------



## Hazard (15. Mai 2012)

ab 2 uhr kam ich rein und danach gabs null probleme mehr. bin nun immernoch am zocken.


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Tag 1 ist erst in..... 11 1/2 Stunden beendet?!


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Tag 1 ist erst in..... 11 1/2 Stunden beendet?!


Klugscheisser!  

Selbstverständlich wird dieser Post stündlich um Erfahrungsberichte erweitert!


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Klugscheisser!



Was für eine Ehre... von Dir  Aber in Deinem Nick wird es mit ß geschrieben 

edit: Die Überschriften auch?

"Diablo 3: Tag 1 in der Zusammenfassung - Login-Probleme, Wartezeit, überlastete Server & Co. " hört sich für mich eher nach der Zeit von 0:00 bis 3:00 (max. bis 7:00) an... um 8:00 konnste ich mich problemlos ohne Verzögerung einloggen.

Ich hab nur etwas gegen dieses reißerische Schlechtreden... viele hier nehmen es als bare Münze...


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

So cool, dass du dir ein ß verdient hättest ... bist du nun auch nicht! 



Kleiner Spass, ich mag dich ... auch wenn du manchmal anderer Meinung bist und mit Risen 2 Spass hast! Es ist okay, du bist halt ... anders! 



Aber um mal das eigentliche Thema anzusprechen: gibt bzw. gab es denn im Laufe des Tages Wartezeiten oder sind die Server nicht zu erreichen? Gibt es eigentliche 'eigene' Realms, sprich richtige für sich abgeschottete Server, oder ist das alles global betrachtet? Gibt es ein Buddy-System?

D.h. ich logg mich einfach nur ein, und kann "on the fly" mit meinen Kumpels eine Party gründen, Chatten oder sonstwas?


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So cool, dass du dir ein ß verdient hättest ... bist du nun auch nicht!



Vielleicht nächstes Jahr 



> Kleiner Spass, ich mag dich ... auch wenn du manchmal anderer Meinung bist und mit Risen 2 Spass hast! Es ist okay, du bist halt ... anders!



So gut kennen wir uns noch nicht, aber das Gefühl ist beidseitig, in jeder Hinsicht


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (15. Mai 2012)

Aus 0:01 wurde bei mir nix, da ich eingeschlafen bin.  Als ich dann kurz vor 3 wieder erwacht bin, konnte ich mich praktischerweise ohne Prolbeme einloggen, meine Dämonenjägerin erstellen, und sie bis Lvl7 in den folgenden 1h 30 spielen. Danach habe ich mich im Hinblick auf meine Arbeit noch mal bis 7 hingelegt. Auch um die Zeit ging dann das Einloggen problemlos.

Bin gespannt, auf heute abend. 

Schön finde ich, dass die Grafik im Vergleich zur Beta doch irgendwie deutlich kantenloser und weniger "kriselig" daherkommt. Oder konnte man da die Grafikoptionen nicht ändern?


----------



## Orthus (15. Mai 2012)

Man könnte ja auch einfach abwarten...ich hab heute um 12 Uhr mittags eingeloggt und es gab keine Probleme.


----------



## Donald1 (15. Mai 2012)

@ Orthus 

Das Problem ist wenn ich ein Produkt kaufe kann ich erwarten das es voll funktionsfähig ist und zwar dann wenn ich es möchte.

Was würde ein Autokäufer sagen wenn sein neuer Wagen nicht anspringt und man ihm sagt , versuch einfach bei Sonnenschein noch mal dann springt er auch an


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Mai 2012)

Orthus schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch einfach abwarten...ich hab heute um 12 Uhr mittags eingeloggt und es gab keine Probleme.


 Ja, heute Mittag war alles gut, aber momentan brechen die Server wieder zusammen. Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und kann mich nicht ins Spiel einwählen. Die Anmeldung war bereits schwierig und nun hänge ich beim Heldenbildschirm fest.


----------



## Orthus (15. Mai 2012)

Donald1 schrieb:


> @ Orthus
> 
> Das Problem ist wenn ich ein Produkt kaufe kann ich erwarten das es voll funktionsfähig ist und zwar dann wenn ich es möchte.
> 
> Was würde ein Autokäufer sagen wenn sein neuer Wagen nicht anspringt und man ihm sagt , versuch einfach bei Sonnenschein noch mal dann springt er auch an


 
Und was ist, wenn auf der Bundesstraße, auf der du gleich sofort fahren willst erstmal 100.000e andere Autofahrer auch ihr neues Auto ausprobieren wollen?


----------



## z3ro22 (15. Mai 2012)

wer zum headstart zockt ist selber schuld.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (15. Mai 2012)

Ich sammel Diablo3-Fehler. (Bin deshalb noch nicht zum spielen gekommen, da das voll und ganz auslastet^^)
Hab schon 1, 37, 75, 3006, 24100, 300008, 316002, 395000 
Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## ganderc (15. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag Herr Fehler 37! Warum habe ich mich blos ausgeloggt....


----------



## z3ro22 (15. Mai 2012)

ihr seit doch alle krank das nur spiel leute was habt ihr denn erwartet ?


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

Donald1 schrieb:


> @ Orthus
> 
> Das Problem ist wenn ich ein Produkt kaufe kann ich erwarten das es voll funktionsfähig ist und zwar dann wenn ich es möchte.
> 
> Was würde ein Autokäufer sagen wenn sein neuer Wagen nicht anspringt und man ihm sagt , versuch einfach bei Sonnenschein noch mal dann springt er auch an


 
Ahja, ein Flamevergleich der eher ein ziemlich Realitätsfremd ist, denn auch beim Autohaus kann das mal sein das da mal die Batteries gestorben ist oder kein Sprit mehr drinne und wenn man sich nach 5 Jahren dann auf dem Weg zur Arbeit immer noch ärgert, obwohl seit dem nur mal die Bremsen ausgetauscht werden mussten, das am Anfang das Auto wegen ner Toten Batterie nicht ging, dann sollte man sich doch besser in Behandlung begeben

Mein Gott was soll der Stress eigentlich oder merkt keiner das die grade so rumeiern weil die erst so um 2 anstatt um Mitternacht anfangen konnten?


----------



## manugru (15. Mai 2012)

Zur zeit krieg ich nur den Fehler 75.. das der Battle Net dienst im Moment nich verfügbar wäre, allerdings sind die server nach wie vor Online


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Mai 2012)

manugru schrieb:


> Zur zeit krieg ich nur den Fehler 75.. das der Battle Net dienst im Moment nich verfügbar wäre, allerdings sind die server nach wie vor Online


 Bei mri geht ebefnalls garnichts! Soll das jetzt jeden Abend, jeden Feiertag, jedes Wochenende so gehen? Ich hab mich Gestern nicht beschwert beim Eröffnungsandrang, aber wenn das jetzt ein dauerstatus wird... 
Ich will mein bezahltes Spiel auch mla spielen dürfen, und zwar wann es mir passt! Das ist verdammt ärgerlich.


----------



## Datamind (15. Mai 2012)

trinity_reloaded schrieb:


> Ich sammel Diablo3-Fehler. (Bin deshalb noch nicht zum spielen gekommen, da das voll und ganz auslastet^^)
> Hab schon 1, 37, 75, 3006, 24100, 300008, 316002, 395000
> Wer bietet mehr?


 
Hehe, dass werden ja immer grössere Zahlen. Vielleicht schaffst du es noch die Millionenmarke zu knacken... Welche Bedeutung hat die Grösse der Zahl? Je grösser, umso schwerwiegender oder unerklärlicher das Problem?

Fehler 1111111 : problem exists between keyboard and chair


Mit diesen Fehlern habe ich leider noch nicht Bekanntschaft machen dürfen, ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem. Diablo 3 ist in der ganzen Stadt ausverkauft, überall trifft man Gamer die noch nach einem Exemplar suchen. Dann muss ich mich noch was gedulden, es kommt für mich aufgrund des Preises nur die boxed Version in Frage


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Mai 2012)

Jup, echt krank. Die Collectors Edition wird bei ebay um die 200€ gehandelt. Wer schlau war und einige bekommen hat, kann die sich jetzt schön vergolden dort.


----------



## manugru (15. Mai 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Bei mri geht ebefnalls garnichts! Soll das jetzt jeden Abend, jeden Feiertag, jedes Wochenende so gehen? Ich hab mich Gestern nicht beschwert beim Eröffnungsandrang, aber wenn das jetzt ein dauerstatus wird...
> Ich will mein bezahltes Spiel auch mla spielen dürfen, und zwar wann es mir passt! Das ist verdammt ärgerlich.



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, es gibt ja auch Menschen, so wie mich die arbeitstechnich an Zeiten gebunden sind, und dann sollte Blizzard sich für die Stoßzeiten was einfallen lassen, und nich nur weiter das Geld zählen


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Bei mri geht ebefnalls garnichts! Soll das jetzt jeden Abend, jeden Feiertag, jedes Wochenende so gehen? Ich hab mich Gestern nicht beschwert beim Eröffnungsandrang, aber wenn das jetzt ein dauerstatus wird...
> Ich will mein bezahltes Spiel auch mla spielen dürfen, und zwar wann es mir passt! Das ist verdammt ärgerlich.


 
ähm joa ne, hast du echt geglaubt das wäre da nur Gestern am Anfang nicht den ganzen Tag?
Natürlich wollen doch heute auch noch immer alle mal reinschauen


----------



## cree56 (15. Mai 2012)

Auch ich bin stinksauer! Nichts geht.
Zumindest von der CD im Singlemodus sollte dieses Spiel lauffähig sein.
Wozu hat man schliesslich bezahlt?


----------



## Datamind (15. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Jup, echt krank. Die Collectors Edition wird bei ebay um die 200€ gehandelt. Wer schlau war und einige bekommen hat, kann die sich jetzt schön vergolden dort.



Krasse Sache, die Dinger gehen weg wie warme Semmel. OMG mit 200€ für die Collectors Edition seid ihr dabei... da werden sich die Ebay Verkäufer die Hände lecken. Vielleicht verkauft ja Blizzard dort die letzten Exemplare 



cree56 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin stinksauer! Nichts geht.
> Zumindest von der CD im Singlemodus sollte dieses Spiel lauffähig sein.
> Wozu hat man schliesslich bezahlt?



Hach ja, das gute alte Thema mit dem Kopierschutz/DRM der eine permanente Breitband Internetverbindung erfordert. Das sind die Schattenseiten an solch einer benutzerunfreundlichen Technik. Kann man nur hoffen, dass Blizzard das Problem schnell in den Griff kriegt und alle User zufrieden losdaddeln können.

Und dabei gebe ich dir völlig Recht, du hast ein Produkt gekauft und kannst es aufgrund von Herstellerproblemen nicht spielen. Da wäre ich auch sauer, andernfalls sollte man dem Hersteller die Möglichkeit geben die Probleme in den Anfangstagen zu beseitigen. Sollte  es aber nach ein paar Monaten immer noch Login Probleme geben, die vom Spielen abhalten, habe ich kein Verständnis für Publisher/Entwickler


----------



## rohan123 (15. Mai 2012)

Tja - das ist halt so. Wenn mann`s unbedingt will, und weiß, was auf eienn zukommt, dann darf man nicht tmeckern - und muss Geduld beweisen. Ich weiß eins - ich brauch keine Spiele mehr, wo ich hundertausend Accounts und Passwörter eingeben muss - und noch dazu nicht mal dann sicher sein kann, ob ich zocken kann. Hab mir heute Dungeon Siege III gekauft, und zocke seit Stunden fröhlich - offline.


----------



## manugru (15. Mai 2012)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Tja - das ist halt so. Wenn mann`s unbedingt will, und weiß, was auf eienn zukommt, dann darf man nicht tmeckern - und muss Geduld beweisen. Ich weiß eins - ich brauch keine Spiele mehr, wo ich hundertausend Accounts und Passwörter eingeben muss - und noch dazu nicht mal dann sicher sein kann, ob ich zocken kann. Hab mir heute Dungeon Siege III gekauft, und zocke seit Stunden fröhlich - offline.


 
Stimmt so ein Satz hab ich schon oft gelesen, und natürlich bist du auch der Typ Mensch, der sich nie auf Irgendwas sehnlichst gefreut hat.. und die Tage rückwärts gezählt hat...


----------



## hening18 (15. Mai 2012)

Das mir der Anmeldung ist echt ne frecheit die Server streiken und ich kann mein Game nicht spielen obwohl mann es Legal gekauft hofentlich gibt es bald einen Crack dafür.


----------



## MarauderShields (15. Mai 2012)

Jeder der einen Job hat ist am Arsch, weil die meisten die einen Job haben den selben Zeitraum am Tag zur verfügung haben zum zocken, und alle wollen sie in dem Zeitraum rein. Und bam, schon funzt nach 17 Uhr rein gar nix mehr. 

Ich kann meine Arbeitszeit ja nach belieben einteilen und dann halt Morgens oder Mittags zocken, aber die wenigsten können das. 
Stellt sich auch die Frage was sich Blizz denkt. 2 Mio. Vorbestellungen, ausverkauft hier und da schon vor release.... und dann ein paar Poblige Server. Und das bei der Erfahrung mit Wow... kein gutes Zeugnis für euch. 
Aber so lange sies diese Tage noch hinkriegen kann ja alles noch gut werden. Siehts in einer Woche noch gleich aus wirds aber ungemütlich im Internet. das Internet kann eine *** sein ^^


----------



## hening18 (15. Mai 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> Jeder der einen Job hat ist am Arsch, weil die meisten die einen Job haben den selben Zeitraum am Tag zur verfügung haben zum zocken, und alle wollen sie in dem Zeitraum rein. Und bam, schon funzt nach 17 Uhr rein gar nix mehr.
> 
> Ich kann meine Arbeitszeit ja nach belieben einteilen und dann halt Morgens oder Mittags zocken, aber die wenigsten können das.
> Stellt sich auch die Frage was sich Blizz denkt. 2 Mio. Vorbestellungen, ausverkauft hier und da schon vor release.... und dann ein paar Poblige Server. Und das bei der Erfahrung mit Wow... kein gutes Zeugnis für euch.
> Aber so lange sies diese Tage noch hinkriegen kann ja alles noch gut werden. Siehts in einer Woche noch gleich aus wirds aber ungemütlich im Internet. das Internet kann eine *** sein ^^


 
Ich hatte heute mall frei endlich nach 3 Wochen mall einen Tag zu hause und hatte dadurch glück es heute nachmittag spielen zu können und jetzt geht nichts mehr wie sieht es den morgen aus wo ich wieder arbeiten muss.


----------



## hening18 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte heute mall frei dadurch konnte ich heute Nachmitag spielen jetzt geht nichts mehr wie ist es den Morgen wenn ich wieder arbeiten muss ist echt eine frechheit so etwas zu verkaufen.

Ich bin echt sauer!!!!!


----------



## KUHNi86 (15. Mai 2012)

Blizzard sagte: "wir wollen das spiel perfekt gestalten. HABT BITTE ANFORDERUNGEN AN DAS SPIEL, denn wir werden wieder alles toppen"

Normale Menschen kommen nicht auf die Server, wegen kompletter Auslastung.
Eine leichte Anforderung konnte nicht eingehalten werden!!!
Blizzard hat es durch die Server-Politik versaut und es damit schlechter gemacht alls im vorgänger!

Witzig^^

Noch eine Frage: ob die Pobeversion auch die logg-rechte habt wie die vollversion? Wenn ja, würden ja Plätze verdrängt werden!

noch Witzig^^


----------



## cl12 (15. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ahja, ein Flamevergleich der eher ein ziemlich Realitätsfremd ist, denn auch beim Autohaus kann das mal sein das da mal die Batteries gestorben ist oder kein Sprit mehr drinne und wenn man sich nach 5 Jahren dann auf dem Weg zur Arbeit immer noch ärgert, obwohl seit dem nur mal die Bremsen ausgetauscht werden mussten, das am Anfang das Auto wegen ner Toten Batterie nicht ging, dann sollte man sich doch besser in Behandlung begeben
> 
> Mein Gott was soll der Stress eigentlich oder merkt keiner das die grade so rumeiern weil die erst so um 2 anstatt um Mitternacht anfangen konnten?


 
Falsch... das Problem ist immer noch da, ich kann gerade im Moment nicht spielen, weil ich nicht reinkomme. Ich habe die Starter Edition und weiß nicht, ob die anders behandelt werden, als Spieler mit Vollversion. Aber generell ist genau das das Problem des Onlinezwangs im Singleplayer. Ich hätte jetzt ein oder zwei Stunden Zeit um zu Spielen und kann es nicht. Für mich keine Tragödie, weil ich das Spiel nicht gekauft habe. Aber wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe, dann möchte ich es auch spielen können, wann es mir passt und nicht vom Wohlwollen des Herstellers oder anderen Faktoren abhängig sein. Manche Menschen haben nämlich nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit, um dann zu Spielen, wenn es vielleicht gerade mal keine Probleme gibt. Allerdings freue ich mich auch, dass es diese Probleme gibt und ich hoffe sogar, dass sie noch eine Weile anhalten, weil sie das beste Argument gegen einen Onlinezwang sind und die Hersteller in Zukunft vielleicht über andere Lösungen nachdenken lassen.


----------



## Datamind (15. Mai 2012)

manugru schrieb:


> Stimmt so ein Satz hab ich schon oft gelesen, und natürlich bist du auch der Typ Mensch, der sich nie auf Irgendwas sehnlichst gefreut hat.. und die Tage rückwärts gezählt hat...


 
Genau das macht es ja so schlimm. Wenn die Vorfreude am Grössten ist, genau dann kann man nicht spielen... eine maßlose Enttäuschung für viele Spieler. Kann die Aussage von rohan123 gut nachvollziehen. Auch die Beschwerden vieler Spieler sind vollkommen i.O. wäre alles in Butter würde sich wohl kaum jemand beschweren über die Tatsache nicht spielen zu können. 




hening18 schrieb:


> Das mir der Anmeldung ist echt ne frecheit die Server streiken und ich kann mein Game nicht spielen obwohl mann es Legal gekauft hofentlich gibt es bald einen Crack dafür.


 
Hening es ist noch zu früh zum rebellieren, zumindest wenn du Diablo 3 im Multiplayer geniessen willst. Gib dem Hersteller die Zeit und das Recht die bestehenden Problem zu beseitigen. Die Techniker dort werden sicher alle Hände voll zu tun haben, jedenfalls sollte sich recht bald herausstellen in wie weit Blizzard "Service" definiert.


----------



## cl12 (15. Mai 2012)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Tja - das ist halt so. Wenn mann`s unbedingt will, und weiß, was auf eienn zukommt, dann darf man nicht tmeckern - und muss Geduld beweisen. Ich weiß eins - ich brauch keine Spiele mehr, wo ich hundertausend Accounts und Passwörter eingeben muss - und noch dazu nicht mal dann sicher sein kann, ob ich zocken kann. Hab mir heute Dungeon Siege III gekauft, und zocke seit Stunden fröhlich - offline.


 
Schön zu wissen, dass es Leute gibt, die das ähnlich sehen wie ich. Wenn man in Foren etwas gegen den Onlinezwang im Singleplayer gesagt hat, kam oft das Argument "Wo liegt das Problem? Internet gibt es doch überall.". Das man sich damit auch vom Hersteller abhängig macht haben die meisten nicht gesehen. Vielleicht bringt es einige dazu umzudenken, wenn das Problem noch eine Weile anhält und man nicht nutzen kann, wofür man bezahlt hat.


----------



## elsihenne (15. Mai 2012)

_Noch eine Frage: ob die Pobeversion auch die logg-rechte hat wie die vollversion? Wenn ja, würden ja Plätze verdrängt werden!_

 Ja!
Ich bin heute Nacht mit einem Probeversions-Key rein, da ich mein Game nicht rechtzeitig von Amazon bekommen habe.
Konnte mich gegen 01:30 Uhr (nachdem die Serverprobleme einigermaßen abgeklungen waren) einloggen und habe bis ca. 04:00 Uhr gezockt!

Gerade eben habe ich mit meinen Amazon-Key das Game auf Vollversion geupgradet.


----------



## Sheetso (15. Mai 2012)

Nun Fehler 75.... Battle.net "vorrübergehend" deaktiviert... das spiel wäre sicher toll wenn man es denn auch spielen könnte..... wo bekommt man das geld zurück bzw bekommt man es überhaupt zurück? ansonsten wäre es sinnvoller gewesen mit den 90 euro der CE sich ne zigarre anzuzünden....hätte definitiv mehr effekt.....


----------



## archwizard80 (15. Mai 2012)

Tja nur Error 37 und das zur Prime Time. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Datamind (15. Mai 2012)

cl12 schrieb:


> Schön zu wissen, dass es Leute gibt, die das ähnlich sehen wie ich. Wenn man in Foren etwas gegen den Onlinezwang im Singleplayer gesagt hat, kam oft das Argument "Wo liegt das Problem? Internet gibt es doch überall.". Das man sich damit auch vom Hersteller abhängig macht haben die meisten nicht gesehen. Vielleicht bringt es einige dazu umzudenken, wenn das Problem noch eine Weile anhält und man nicht nutzen kann, wofür man bezahlt hat.



So siehts aus. Man kann selber die ausfall sicherste und stabilste Leitung weltweit haben, spielen kann man trotzdem nicht wenn serverseitige Probleme auftauchen. Dabei interessiert mich nicht wirklich was der Hersteller für Probleme hat um den Spielfluss zu unterbrechen. Wenn ich von meiner Seite aus alle vom Hersteller geforderten Spezifikationen erfülle, liegt wohl der Handlungsbedarf zu 100% beim Hersteller. Ohne wenn und aber...


----------



## Marcus-Scheferling (15. Mai 2012)

So eine scheisse. Bekomme andauernd Fehler 37 angezeigt. Heute morgen lief es noch einwandfrei. Echt zum Kotzen. Sollten die lieber ein paar WoW Server abschalten und die Kapazität für D3 zu erhöhen. Echt arm Blizzard.


----------



## Sheetso (15. Mai 2012)

Man bedenke... morgen "sollten" 3 Freunde kommen um eine LAN Party mit D3 zu veranstalten wobei man das mittlerweile nicht LAN Party sondern Onlinezwang Party nennen kann. 2 von uns haben 90 euronen für die CE ausgegeben und 2 50 für die Standard edition... sind insgesammt 280€ beitrag unserer seits.... und dann wirds womöglich nichtmal was weil die scheiss server von diesem scheiss blizzardverein nicht funktionieren. Zudem haben wir uns alle extra für den rest der woche urlaub genommen.... ich kann garnicht beschreiben wie stink sauer ich bin... sollte ne kampagne starten mit BOYKOTTIERT BLIZZGAMES!!!! wehe die party fällt deswegen ins wasser dann zünde ich eigenhändig diesen sauladen an oder schicke denen persönlich MIT meinem namen und adresse eine briefbombe vorbei...*ausrast*


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

cl12 schrieb:


> Falsch... das Problem ist immer noch da, ich kann gerade im Moment nicht spielen, weil ich nicht reinkomme. Ich habe die Starter Edition und weiß nicht, ob die anders behandelt werden, als Spieler mit Vollversion. Aber generell ist genau das das Problem des Onlinezwangs im Singleplayer. Ich hätte jetzt ein oder zwei Stunden Zeit um zu Spielen und kann es nicht. Für mich keine Tragödie, weil ich das Spiel nicht gekauft habe. Aber wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe, dann möchte ich es auch spielen können, wann es mir passt und nicht vom Wohlwollen des Herstellers oder anderen Faktoren abhängig sein. Manche Menschen haben nämlich nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit, um dann zu Spielen, wenn es vielleicht gerade mal keine Probleme gibt. Allerdings freue ich mich auch, dass es diese Probleme gibt und ich hoffe sogar, dass sie noch eine Weile anhalten, weil sie das beste Argument gegen einen Onlinezwang sind und die Hersteller in Zukunft vielleicht über andere Lösungen nachdenken lassen.



Natürlich ist das Richtig
vorallem weil hier die Ganzen Flamerchen den Punkt vergessen das Diablo kein Singleplayerspiel ist sondern ein Multiplayerspiel den man auch alleine spielen kann und dann meinen dumme Vergleiche posten zu können


----------



## TripleD (15. Mai 2012)

Echt zum kotzen! Ein riesen Konzern, wie Blizzard, stellt nicht genug Server bereit, um den doch schon zuvor erwarteten Ansturm zu bändigen!!! Ich könnt' kotzen! Konnte noch keine Minute zocken!! Jedesmal das Gleiche!! Die wissen doch, dass Millionen zocken wollen. Wieso geizen die mit Servern????


----------



## hening18 (15. Mai 2012)

Mir reicht es jetzt fliegt mann schon im spiel raus das darf doch alles nicht war sein das Spiel ist der Letzte Dreck!!!!!!!

Morgen gehts es zurück zu MM


----------



## Sheetso (15. Mai 2012)

Torchlight 2 !!!!!!! <3 

bitte für vote positiv bewerten!


----------



## Datamind (15. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Richtig
> vorallem weil hier die Ganzen Flamerchen den Punkt vergessen das Diablo kein Singleplayerspiel ist sondern ein Multiplayerspiel den man auch alleine spielen kann und dann meinen dumme Vergleiche posten zu können


 

Ach so, jetzt sind auf einmal die User schuld weil sie nicht spielen können und ihrem Frust völlig legitim freien Lauf lassen. Das hat nix mit Flemmerchen zu tun, wenn die "Betroffenen" ihre Probleme mehr oder weniger schildern. Selbst wenn es ein Multiplayer Spiel ist, wie du so schön formulierst, können die besagten User trotzdem nicht spielen. Von alleine spielen ist hier nicht die Rede, eher von GAR NICHT SPIELEN. Ist sicher zuviel verlangt ein funktionierendes Produkt vom Hersteller zu verlangen.


----------



## Sheetso (15. Mai 2012)

TripleD schrieb:


> Echt zum kotzen! Ein riesen Konzern, wie Blizzard, stellt nicht genug Server bereit, um den doch schon zuvor erwarteten Ansturm zu bändigen!!! Ich könnt' kotzen! Konnte noch keine Minute zocken!! Jedesmal das Gleiche!! Die wissen doch, dass Millionen zocken wollen. Wieso geizen die mit Servern????


 
Mehr server = mehr kosten..... mehr kosten = weniger geld für eigene tasche... weniger geld für eigene tasche = weniger nutten und cubanische zigarren und 18 Jahre alte single malt whiskey´s..... weniger nutten und cubanische zigarren und 18 Jahre alte single malt whiskey´s = keien ideen mehr für eine fortsetzung von diablo 4


----------



## cl12 (15. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Richtig
> vorallem weil hier die Ganzen Flamerchen den Punkt vergessen das Diablo kein Singleplayerspiel ist sondern ein Multiplayerspiel den man auch alleine spielen kann und dann meinen dumme Vergleiche posten zu können





Datamind schrieb:


> Ach so, jetzt sind auf einmal die User schuld weil sie nicht spielen können und ihrem Frust völlig legitim freien Lauf lassen. Das hat nix mit Flemmerchen zu tun, wenn die "Betroffenen" ihre Probleme mehr oder weniger schildern. Selbst wenn es ein Multiplayer Spiel ist, wie du so schön formulierst, können die besagten User trotzdem nicht spielen. Von alleine spielen ist hier nicht die Rede, eher von GAR NICHT SPIELEN. Ist sicher zuviel verlangt ein funktionierendes Produkt vom Hersteller zu verlangen.


 
Hallo Datamind, es lohnt sich gar nicht auf solche blöden Kommentare zu antworten. Das ist die gleiche Leier wie das "Internet gibt es doch überall."-"Argument" (ja, die Anführungszeichen sind beabsichtigt ). Diablo 3 hat einen Singleplayer-Teil und den könnte man durchaus offline spielen und viele wären damit anfangs wohl auch zufrieden. Die Argumente für einen Onlinezwang kenne ich und sicher haben einige Punkte auch etwas für sich, aber wenn man nicht frei entscheiden kann, wie und wann man ein Produkt nutzt (ja, ich weiß, man kauft nur eine Lizenz), für das man 50 € oder mehr ausgegeben hat, dann ist das verständlicherweise sehr ärgerlich. Dein Ärger ist durchaus berechtigt!


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

Datamind schrieb:


> Ach so, jetzt sind auf einmal die User schuld weil sie nicht spielen können und ihrem Frust völlig legitim freien Lauf lassen. Das hat nix mit Flemmerchen zu tun, wenn die "Betroffenen" ihre Probleme mehr oder weniger schildern. Selbst wenn es ein Multiplayer Spiel ist, wie du so schön formulierst, können die besagten User trotzdem nicht spielen. Von alleine spielen ist hier nicht die Rede, eher von GAR NICHT SPIELEN. Ist sicher zuviel verlangt ein funktionierendes Produkt vom Hersteller zu verlangen.


 
Natürlich ist eine Person schuld wenn die dummes Zeug redet
Und mal ehrlich, die meisten schildern auch keine Probleme, sondern blöcken eher rum und anstatt in ein Forum sollten die eher mal an die Frische Lust, was gesünder und entspannter ist und man auch vorallem weg vom Rechner ist
Außerdem, tut doch nicht auf einmal so als würde die Mehrheit der Leute Diablo nur im Singleplayer spielen, als ob das 12 Jahre lang der Standard war nur weil das so eine tolle Story hatte


----------



## Sheetso (15. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine Person schuld wenn die dummes Zeug redet
> Und mal ehrlich, die meisten schildern auch keine Probleme, sondern blöcken eher rum und anstatt in ein Forum sollten die eher mal an die Frische Lust, was gesünder und entspannter ist und man auch vorallem weg vom Rechner ist
> Außerdem, tut doch nicht auf einmal so als würde die Mehrheit der Leute Diablo nur im Singleplayer spielen, als ob das 12 Jahre lang der Standard war nur weil das so eine tolle Story hatte


 
********


----------



## Datamind (15. Mai 2012)

cl12 schrieb:


> Hallo Datamind, es lohnt sich gar nicht auf solche blöden Kommentare zu antworten. Das ist die gleiche Leier wie das "Internet gibt es doch überall."-"Argument" (ja, die Anführungszeichen sind beabsichtigt ). Diablo 3 hat einen Singleplayer-Teil und den könnte man durchaus offline spielen und viele wären damit anfangs wohl auch zufrieden. Die Argumente für einen Onlinezwang kenne ich und sicher haben einige Punkte auch etwas für sich, aber wenn man nicht frei entscheiden kann, wie und wann man ein Produkt nutzt (ja, ich weiß, man kauft nur eine Lizenz), für das man 50 € oder mehr ausgegeben hat, dann ist das verständlicherweise sehr ärgerlich.


 
Doch es lohnt sich, er muss mir erst mal ein handfestes Gegenargument liefern was mich überzeugt. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, würde mich brennend interessieren wie z.B. der besagte User reagieren würde, wenn er mal in genau der Situation stecken würde wie diese sogenannten "Flamerchen". Wie würde er wohl reagieren? Ich würde zu 97% sagen, er reagiert genau so... die 3% sind zum anpassen der Situation da, um am Ende nicht selber als "Flamerchen" dazustehen.




Enisra schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine Person schuld wenn die dummes Zeug redet
> Und mal ehrlich, die meisten schildern auch keine Probleme, sondern blöcken eher rum und anstatt in ein Forum sollten die eher mal an die Frische Lust, was gesünder und entspannter ist und man auch vorallem weg vom Rechner ist
> Außerdem, tut doch nicht auf einmal so als würde die Mehrheit der Leute Diablo nur im Singleplayer spielen, als ob das 12 Jahre lang der Standard war nur weil das so eine tolle Story hatte


 

Deine Tipps sind sehr wertvoll, nur solltest du beachten das jeder Mensch in seiner Freizeit machen kann was er will. Wenn jemand meint er müsse 20h am Tag zocken, dann nehme ich mir nicht das Recht raus zu bestimmen was wohl am Besten ist. Genau so wie ich deine Meinung akzeptiere und toleriere, habe ich nicht zu urteilen und zu bestimmen was deine Person betrifft bzw. zu äussern hat. Das schafft Toleranz und hilft mir die Menschen besser zu verstehn und ihre Meinung zu akzeptieren


----------



## golani79 (15. Mai 2012)

Es kommt halt auch immer darauf an, in welcher Form Kritik geübt wird.

Wenn ich mir Posts wie folgenden durchlese, dann denk ich mir schon meinen Teil.


Sheetso schrieb:


> Man bedenke... morgen "sollten" 3 Freunde kommen  um eine LAN Party mit D3 zu veranstalten wobei man das mittlerweile  nicht LAN Party sondern Onlinezwang Party nennen kann. 2 von uns haben  90 euronen für die CE ausgegeben und 2 50 für die Standard edition...  sind insgesammt 280€ beitrag unserer seits.... und dann wirds womöglich  nichtmal was weil die scheiss server von diesem scheiss blizzardverein  nicht funktionieren. Zudem haben wir uns alle extra für den rest der  woche urlaub genommen.... ich kann garnicht beschreiben wie stink sauer  ich bin... sollte ne kampagne starten mit BOYKOTTIERT BLIZZGAMES!!!!  wehe die party fällt deswegen ins wasser dann zünde ich eigenhändig  diesen sauladen an oder schicke denen persönlich MIT meinem namen und  adresse eine briefbombe vorbei...*ausrast*


 
Klar kann jeder machen was er/sie will mit seiner/ihrer Freizeit - aber eigentlich gibts auch abseits von Spielen noch andere Dinge.

Ich habs mir auch gekauft und würde auch gern spielen. Komme aber so wie viele andere nicht rein.
Logisch dass man sich da ärgert - aber die Welt geht für mich deswegen noch lange nicht unter. Mir war auch durchaus bewusst, dass es höchstwahrscheinlich so kommen wird.
Nur habe ich das für D3 halt in Kauf genommen, da ich weiß, dass ich mit dem Spiel und meinen Freunden zusammen - auch wenns  nicht von Anfang an ist - noch jede Menge Spaß haben werde.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

Datamind schrieb:


> Deine Tipps sind sehr wertvoll, nur solltest du beachten das jeder Mensch in seiner Freizeit machen kann was er will. Wenn jemand meint er müsse 20h am Tag zocken, dann nehme ich mir nicht das Recht raus zu bestimmen was wohl am Besten ist. Genau so wie ich deine Meinung akzeptiere und toleriere, habe ich nicht zu urteilen und zu bestimmen was deine Person betrifft bzw. zu äussern hat. Das schafft Toleranz und hilft mir die Menschen besser zu verstehn und ihre Meinung zu akzeptieren


 
sicher können die Leute machen was sie wollen, aber manchmal ist es intelligenter doch zu warten, vorallem hier
Das so in Etwa wie bei den Sommerferien, es ist klar das es Stau gibt und wenn man da meint am ersten Ferientag fahren zu müssen sollte man zumindest sich nicht dem Stress hingeben das man im Stau steht

Und so nebenbei ist die Sommerferienstauanalogie auch so ein Punkt für die die meinen das man mehr Server aufstellen hätte sollen:
Im Idealfall reicht die Kapazität einer Autobahn aus um jede Menge Leute zu transportieren, nur bei dem Event des Ferienbeginns, wo alle gleichzeitig die Autobahn benutzen nicht mehr, soll man da die auch dann 12 Spurig machen für ein paar Tage im Jahr? Und vorallem hat da der Start von Diablo den Vorteil nur einmal zu sein

Aber mal abgesehen davon, wenn einer 20h am Tag Spielt sollte man dieser Person helfen, denn dann hat die ein schweres Suchtproblem und kann dies nicht realisieren und nja, das Stilmittel der Übertreibung hat seine Grenzen


----------



## Sheetso (15. Mai 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Es kommt halt auch immer darauf an, in welcher Form Kritik geübt wird.
> 
> Wenn ich mir Posts wie folgenden durchlese, dann denk ich mir schon meinen Teil.
> 
> ...


 
Toller Hecht bist du! Gratu!!! du dienst auch nur zur verbesserung der welt, nicht?..... ich sage nur ein satz der disch zum schweigen bringt oder zumindest hoffentlich zum nachdenken bevor du nochmal solche kommentare schiebst...wir 4 haben uns extra urlaub genommen..... und wie kannst DU das nun rechtfertigen? ja du hast ein ganz klein bisschen (unbedeutend und nicht der rede wert) recht in sehr wenigen punkten... jedoch kann mir keiner unsere fixierten urlaube ersetzen.... oder kannst du es mit deiner klugscheisserei? oder kann es blizzard?... mit glück funktioniert es, wie du schon sagtest, vielleicht irgendwann in unabsehbarer zeit... jedoch bringt mir da mein urlaub diese woche recht wenig dafür oder?...... nächstesmal denken bevor schreiben...


----------



## golani79 (15. Mai 2012)

Das mit dem Urlaub ist ärgerlich - klar. Aber den hab ich auch gar nicht angesprochen und rechtfertigen muss ich schon gar nix.

Habe mir gedacht, man könnte sich denken, worauf ich hinauswill wenn ich schreibe, dass ich mir bei Postings wie deinem von vorhin so meinen Teil denke. Anscheinend nicht - hätte das Zitat wohl ein wenig kürzen sollen.
Aber hier mal ein Beispiel:


Sheetso schrieb:


> wehe die party fällt deswegen ins wasser dann zünde ich eigenhändig  diesen sauladen an oder schicke denen persönlich MIT meinem namen und  adresse eine briefbombe vorbei...*ausrast*



Ich weiß, du willst keine Ratschläge - aber vielleicht solltest du erst mal ein wenig runterkommen, bevor du unüberlegte Ragepostings verfasst. Mann kann sich auch normal unterhalten ...


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2012)

Sheetso schrieb:


> Toller Hecht bist du! Gratu!!! du dienst auch nur zur verbesserung der welt, nicht?..... ich sage nur ein satz der disch zum schweigen bringt oder zumindest hoffentlich zum nachdenken bevor du nochmal solche kommentare schiebst...wir 4 haben uns extra urlaub genommen..... und wie kannst DU das nun rechtfertigen? ja du hast ein ganz klein bisschen (unbedeutend und nicht der rede wert) recht in sehr wenigen punkten... jedoch kann mir keiner unsere fixierten urlaube ersetzen.... oder kannst du es mit deiner klugscheisserei? oder kann es blizzard?... mit glück funktioniert es, wie du schon sagtest, vielleicht irgendwann in unabsehbarer zeit... jedoch bringt mir da mein urlaub diese woche recht wenig dafür oder?...... nächstesmal denken bevor schreiben...



Es wäre wohl wirklich besser, Du würdest Deine Ferien bissl zum runterkommen nutzen.

Ich persönlich hätt die Ferien (wenn ich schon Ferien für ein solches Spiel nehmen würde) eine Woche später gebucht.
Denn ihr wollt das Game ja zusammen spielen. Es war doch relativ klar, dass es bei einem solchen Onlineandrang Probleme geben würde in den ersten Tagen.

Das war bei WOW so. Ich weiss nicht mehr, obs bei SC2 auch so war.
Eine Woche später alles im Lot.
Geht doch zu viert ins Kino, geht was leckeres Essen und zum Abschluss ins Pub.
Dort könnt ihr dann auch über D3 quatschen, wenn ihr wollt. Und das ganze sieht schon wieder viel lockerer aus 
Es gibt noch anders zu tun als zu spielen


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das war bei WOW so. Ich weiss nicht mehr, obs bei SC2 auch so war.
> Eine Woche später alles im Lot.


 
naja, in letzter Zeit waren die Server bei Wow gut Stabil, das letzte Fiese dürfte Uldaman gewesen sein, aber so nach 1-2 Tagen war alles im Lot und Loot
Und naja, StarCraft dürfte den Vorteil haben anderst organisiert zu sein, da muss man auch keine Kontrolle fahren das da nicht wer einen Elite Broodling im SC-AH für 10.000 Won verkloppt den der sich ermogelt hat

aber ja, kein Stress, mal an die Frische Luft, da ist man weit weg vom Rechner und auch wenn das gezeter Groß ist, aber ich wette, beim fünfjärigen Jubiläum interessiert das kein Mensch das man da nur 1824 Tage sauber spielen konnte


----------



## McDrake (15. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, in letzter Zeit waren die Server bei Wow gut Stabil, das letzte Fiese dürfte Uldaman gewesen sein, aber so nach 1-2 Tagen war alles im Lot und Loot
> Und naja, StarCraft dürfte den Vorteil haben anderst organisiert zu sein, da muss man auch keine Kontrolle fahren das da nicht wer einen Elite Broodling im SC-AH für 10.000 Won verkloppt den der sich ermogelt hat


Ich bezog mich hier auch nur auf die Releasetage.
Und ich bin mir beinahe sicher, dass Blizz das ganz in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen auch wieder in den Griff kriegt.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich hier auch nur auf die Releasetage.
> Und ich bin mir beinahe sicher, dass Blizz das ganz in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen auch wieder in den Griff kriegt.


 
nja, bei WoW kann man den Patchday da auch mit einbeziehen weil der gleiche Effekt halt auftritt; Stau
Und immerhin, WoW konnten die Admins bis da hin auch 5 Jahre lang optimieren


----------



## Sheetso (16. Mai 2012)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es wäre wohl wirklich besser, Du würdest Deine Ferien bissl zum runterkommen nutzen.
> 
> Ich persönlich hätt die Ferien (wenn ich schon Ferien für ein solches Spiel nehmen würde) eine Woche später gebucht.
> Denn ihr wollt das Game ja zusammen spielen. Es war doch relativ klar, dass es bei einem solchen Onlineandrang Probleme geben würde in den ersten Tagen.
> ...


 
da hast du recht und es klingt auch alles schön und gut...und sicherlich werden wir dies auch ab und zu in den nächsten tagen machen aber das ist keine 5 tagesbeschäftigung, falls du verstehst! ich habe mir nich den urlaub genommen um etwas trinken zu gehen...das kannbzw mach ich gerne meisst nach nem harten arbeitstag...aber wenn sich 4 leute extra wegen diablo 3 urlaub nehmen ist kino oder etwas trinken gehen ein sehr sehr unangemessener magerer ersatz.... zudem muss ich wiederum mit dem stresstest vor 2 wochen oder so kontern... für was war der dann gut? da gabs die selben probleme... und als man sich aufregte das man die beta nicht probieren kann, wurde die ausrede "dies ist keine beta sondern ein stresstest um die server zum release stabil zu halten und um solch einlogg probleme bei release zu vermeiden", verwendet.Nun wo ist nun die verbesserung durch den "stresstest"? und nebenbei gesagt wieso ich hier so flame und rage ist einfach das ich jahre lang diablo 2 auf selbst veranstalteten LAN partys gespielt hab. es war schon schlimm genug für uns das es keinen LAN modus mehr gibt sondern nur noch online zwag was die ganze LAN schon von haus aus trübt, geschweige den von solchen problemen. zudem wieso wir den urlaub nicht eine woche später genommen haben? nach 7 jahren warten oder so wird es keiner von uns diablofreaks aushalten das spiel eine woche im regal zu betrachten und sich vorzustellen wie geil es wird, wenn man die möglichkeit "hätte" es gleich zu tun....


----------



## Datamind (16. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> sicher können die Leute machen was sie wollen, aber manchmal ist es intelligenter doch zu warten, vorallem hier
> Das so in Etwa wie bei den Sommerferien, es ist klar das es Stau gibt und wenn man da meint am ersten Ferientag fahren zu müssen sollte man zumindest sich nicht dem Stress hingeben das man im Stau steht
> 
> Und so nebenbei ist die Sommerferienstauanalogie auch so ein Punkt für die die meinen das man mehr Server aufstellen hätte sollen:
> ...


 

Blizzard hat es angekündigt. Es war von Anfang an klar, dass es Stau geben wird. Die Vorfreude auf das Spiel hat aber die Leute dazu bewegt trotz aller Warnungen am Ferientag auf die Autobahn zu fahren. Wer will ihnen das übel nehmen? Die User haben nur das gemacht was sie auch sollten. Spiel kaufen, Herstellerspezifikation einhalten und hoffen das man spielen kann. 

Wenn der Hersteller diverse technische Anforderungen (z.B. erhöhte Serverzugriffe durch always-on) vorgibt, dann hat er sie auch einzuhalten. Dabei ist für mich völlig egal ob 1 Millionen oder 10 Millionen Menschen gleichzeitig spielen. Sie wollten das System, also hat man auch dafür Sorge zu tragen das es richtig funktioniert. Andernfalls sollte man den Ball besser flachhalten, oder im worst case mit negativen Kritiken leben können. Die Wurzel des Problems. Aber wie bereits erwähnt, sollte man dem Hersteller die Chance geben, in den nächsten Tagen den optimalen Serverbetrieb zu gewährleisten.

20h am Tag war ausm Stehgreif...  Das kann man dann Suchtproblem nennen, oder vielleicht langeweile. Deine Einstellung jemanden in dieser Lage zu helfen finde ich gut  oder besser gesagt Hilfe anbieten, der Hilfebedürftige muss schon bereit sein Hilfe anzunehmen. 

Ok, wie helfen wir den Usern jetzt bei ihrem schwerwiegenden Diablo Problem? Du sagtest was von frischer Luft tut gut, du kannst ja einen Bus mieten und mit den betroffenen Usern bei mir im Oberbergischen Kreis vorbei schauen. Mit so einer abenteuerlustigen Truppe kann in Sachen alternatives Programm nix mehr schiefgehen *g*


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Mai 2012)

Das sah dann letzte Nacht sicher so aus


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2012)

Datamind schrieb:


> Blizzard hat es angekündigt. Es war von Anfang an klar, dass es Stau geben wird. Die Vorfreude auf das Spiel hat aber die Leute dazu bewegt trotz aller Warnungen am Ferientag auf die Autobahn zu fahren. Wer will ihnen das übel nehmen? Die User haben nur das gemacht was sie auch sollten. Spiel kaufen, Herstellerspezifikation einhalten und hoffen das man spielen kann.
> 
> Wenn der Hersteller diverse technische Anforderungen (z.B. erhöhte Serverzugriffe durch always-on) vorgibt, dann hat er sie auch einzuhalten. Dabei ist für mich völlig egal ob 1 Millionen oder 10 Millionen Menschen gleichzeitig spielen. Sie wollten das System, also hat man auch dafür Sorge zu tragen das es richtig funktioniert. Andernfalls sollte man den Ball besser flachhalten, oder im worst case mit negativen Kritiken leben können. Die Wurzel des Problems. Aber wie bereits erwähnt, sollte man dem Hersteller die Chance geben, in den nächsten Tagen den optimalen Serverbetrieb zu gewährleisten.
> 
> ...


 
ich könnte ja den Bus klauen den diese Christlichen Fundis klauen die meinem den Atheistenbus hinterher zu tingeln
Und nja, mir war klar dass das etwas übertrieben war mit den 20h, wobei, vielleicht sollte man einem auf den Level schon mal dazu zwingen, bei 8h wär so eher ein Punkt wo man dem mal hilfe nahelegen würde

Auch muss man sehen, das Problem war jetzt heute, es ist vielleicht morgen, aber dann ist das Problem auch weg und nun wär halt auch wieder die Fragen, würde sich das rechnen für ne Woche irgendwie ne Mobile Serverfarm sich vor´s Haus zu stellen? Es sagen zwar jetzt einige dass die ihr Geld zurück wollen und drohen mit dem Anwalt (der freundlich zurück schreiben wird dass da nix zu machen wär), aber so 4/5 doch spielen weil´s ja geht
Es ist im Prinzip wie beim MMORPG, man kann nicht wirklich Sinnvoll zum Start eines einigermaßen Erwarteten Titel auch
Und auch wenn man einen Singleplayer hat und was viele vergessen, u.a. weil man doch dem Anti-Hype angehört, ist ja mal zu Hinterfragen warum man Online sein muss, denn anders als so Blödsinns-DRM wie für From Dust ist bei Diablo die Treibende Kraft der Multiplayer und das man, jaaa auch wegen dem Geld, den Echtgeld-Itemhandel von ebay ins Haus geholt hat


----------



## Angeldust (16. Mai 2012)

tombunt schrieb:


> Ach nochwas und das geruckele die ganze zeit-sprich lags und billige server??was soll sich da ändern??Mega rechner und nich mal 25% auslastung und trotzdem ruckeltz??Ich will mein geld zuzrück!!


 
Wenn du Ruckler hast (also keine allgemein miesen Frames) liegt es daran dass du das Spiel auf keiner SSD hast, D3 greift auf die HD zurück das lässt es immer mal wieder kurz ruckeln.

Mit SSD hast du das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## Angeldust (16. Mai 2012)

tombunt schrieb:


> alter,wie oder was muss man sein wenn man jetzt diesen FAIL noch rechtfertigt und diese drecks Firma in den schutz nimmt?ein multi Miliarden Dollar unternehmen das ein paar stinkende single core server nimmt(das billigste aufem markt und so alt wie WOW).
> Aber gut ich denk mal das ihr alles kinder seid oder BILD zeitungs leser. Oder ihr werdet beszahlt das ihr hier wieder die wogen glättet-was ich eher für möglich halte.
> Aber das spiel ist stinklangweilig-ich tendierte immer zum wegpennen so nach ungefähr 30 minuten,und das ist kein witz,so ein langweilig dahin plätscherdes abenteur? hatt ich bei noch keinen game? In 2-3 monaten ist dieses game vergessen,denn dann ist der hype abgeklungen und auch ihr werdet es gelangweilt in die ecke pfeffern. Weil so geil wie D2 im koop wird es nie!! Und die nachkäufer werden ausbleiben weil es einfach SCHEIßE is nich mehr und nicht weniger.
> Ich will mein Geld wieder!!!


 
Da hassu nen Keks... und wieder ab unter die Brücke


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

tombunt schrieb:


> alter,wie oder was muss man sein wenn man jetzt diesen FAIL noch rechtfertigt und diese drecks Firma in den schutz nimmt?ein multi Miliarden Dollar unternehmen das ein paar stinkende single core server nimmt(das billigste aufem markt und so alt wie WOW).
> Aber gut ich denk mal das ihr alles kinder seid oder BILD zeitungs leser. Oder ihr werdet beszahlt das ihr hier wieder die wogen glättet-was ich eher für möglich halte.
> Aber das spiel ist stinklangweilig-ich tendierte immer zum wegpennen so nach ungefähr 30 minuten,und das ist kein witz,so ein langweilig dahin plätscherdes abenteur? hatt ich bei noch keinen game? In 2-3 monaten ist dieses game vergessen,denn dann ist der hype abgeklungen und auch ihr werdet es gelangweilt in die ecke pfeffern. Weil so geil wie D2 im koop wird es nie!! Und die nachkäufer werden ausbleiben weil es einfach SCHEIßE is nich mehr und nicht weniger.
> Ich will mein Geld wieder!!!


 
nmimimimimi

Geh wieder COD Spielen....


----------



## rohan123 (16. Mai 2012)

Datamind schrieb:


> . Kann die Aussage von rohan123 gut nachvollziehen. Auch die Beschwerden vieler Spieler sind vollkommen i.O. wäre alles in Butter würde sich wohl kaum jemand beschweren über die Tatsache nicht spielen zu können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Richtig. 
Ich will ja nicht den Diablo-Fans zu nahe treten, denn Diablo ist definitiv Kult. Umso mehr ist es schade, dass man den Singleplayer-Teil von D3 nicht offline zocken kann. Eine einmalige Online-Freischaltung hätte da ja gereicht. Für den Onlinepart muss man dann ohenhin immer online sein. Ich habe bis jetzt 4 Accounts bei Onlineläden, und dass soll jetzt mal reichen. 

Blizzard gilt ja an und für sich als Spieler- und Communityfreundlicher Hersteller. Auch hier muss ich sagen, umso mehr schade.
Beschwerden sind sicher angebracht - wenn es in einem Monat immer noch zu viele Fehler gibt. Und man kann bei einem Always-On-Game nie wissen, wann wieder fehler auftreten.

Ich meine: MMORPGs wie World of Warcraft - da brauchts einen Account, okay. Aber bei Singleplayerparts sieht das meiner Meinung nach anders aus - für was bitte muss ich da immer online sein? Es gibt eben die Gamer, die lieber online spielen - das ist ihr gutes Recht - aber es gibt auch Gamer, die das nicht wolen, und lieber offline im singleplayer zocken, und das müssen die Hersteller auch einmal akzeptieren


----------

